# Changement de résolution sous OSX



## Jaszu_prv (13 Août 2003)

Voici mon histoire : il y a 1an : en étant sous OSX (1.8 ou qq chose comme ca), j'ai voulu changer la résolution de mon écran. Cela paraît banal, mais... Justement, mais. En étant curieux de voir jusqu'a quelle résolution mon écran (Sony multiscan G200 - 17 pouces) est capable d'afficher, je le branche de 1280x1024 à 1600x1200 et la puf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 L'écran devient tt noir... Vous imaginez ma surprise, après 15min je commence à me poser des questions...: 1. j'étais persuader que mon mac allé revenir a sa résolution ultérieure si je ne confirme pas le choix (comme cela se fais sur PC) 2. OSX 10.1.8 est comme même une version évoluée, ce n'est une beta que je sache...
Le changement de résolution sur un autre écran branché à la place du Sony n'a rien donné !!! (Je ne parle mm pas du redémarrage, etc.) J'étais furieux, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire. Bon, on étant encore sous garantie je le transporte (en été je signale) au centre-ville (bouchon, etc.) chez mon réparateur préfère (de chez apple center of caurse). Le mec avait l'air de si connaître, il n'a rien pigé de ce que je lui es dit et a seulement pris mon mac en me disant de téléphoner dans 3 jours. 74h passé sans mon mac, je phone et on me dit:votre mac n'a pa pu être répare, veiller nous contacter dans qq jours. Bref, 2 semaines passées (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je vais le chercher et la surprise : "chier po qui va po, peu po le réparer..." avec une tête de mort-vivant le mec me dit ça... Forcez de réinstaller le système, j'ai perdu mes fichiers, etc... 
Pour venir au fait, je change la résolution (sur le mm mac) sous 10.2.6 et koi? Rien... pas de confirmation, rien... (j'ai pas risquer de le mettre sur 1600x1200).
Donc, je suis enfin venu à ma question, Apple a t-il fait qq chose dans ce cas (que moi j'appelle un sérieux BUG) ? Suis-je le seul à m'être « gouré » de cette façon ?


Ahhhh, ça fait du bien de jeter toute cette rage de soi, enfin après 1 an...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'avoir écouté et bien sur j'attends des réponses...

                                   Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## minime (13 Août 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> Forcez de réinstaller le système, j'ai perdu mes fichiers, etc...



Ton moniteur ne doit pas supporter cette résolution,  voir -&gt; Comment récupérer la résolution de son écran. L'Apple Center aurait pu t'aider à sauvegarder les données, avant la réinstallation.



			
				Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> OSX 10.1.8 est comme même une version évoluée, ce n'est une beta que je sache...



Il n'y a pas de 10.1.8, il devait s'agir de 10.1.5.



			
				Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> Pour venir au fait, je change la résolution (sur le mm mac) sous 10.2.6 et koi? Rien... pas de confirmation, rien... (j'ai pas risquer de le mettre sur 1600x1200).



Dans le panneau de préférences "moniteur" de Mac OS 10.2 "afficher les modes recommandés par écran" doit être coché afin qu'on ne te propose pas des résolutions non supportées par le moniteur.


----------



## Jaszu_prv (13 Août 2003)

1. Apple ne l'aurai sûrement pas fait gratos (les fichiers les plus importants étaient gravés sur cd donc j'ai perdu que qq films, mp3, etc.)
2. Bien sûr, tu as raison. Excuse-moi pour cette faute impardonnable, comme tu peux le constater le texte a étais écrit à 3h du matin...
3. Cela (dans mon cas) n'a jamais bien marché. Mm si cette option est cochée, je peux choisir des résolutions comme 1920x1440 !!!


----------



## Jaszu_prv (13 Août 2003)

Merci pour le lien, très utile


----------



## minime (14 Août 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, tu as raison. Excuse-moi pour cette faute impardonnable.



Ouaaah, c'était pas une remontrance.


----------

